# No Rain



## misterpink

The 15 day forecast for our place has nothing more than a 10% chance.  I know things can change quickly in the forecast but man it is hard to justify spending $500-700 on seed and fert in these conditions.  

Maybe mid October will bring better moisture.    At least the weather is cooling down.


----------



## Amoo

About 2 tenths in the Berrien County area tonight.


----------



## Kawaliga

I planted mine in Macon county last Thursday. There was good soil moisture, but I'm afraid when I get germination and it gets dry, things will go bad.


----------



## GAGE

We planted all 11 of mine in Elbert county this past Sunday.


----------



## Kendallbearden

Like others, I'm holding off in Talbot. We got two out of nine in the ground before the last rain. The other seven are waiting until there is a decent chance of rainfall in the forecast.


----------



## Amoo

I know it ain't much, but here's some hope for y'all.  I'll report down my way.  Maybe we could use a sticky so locals can report when we get rain and where, to help folks out?


----------



## droptine20

We plowed into this past weekend in Talbot but decided to wait on putting seed in the ground. Want to wait til there's rain in forecast but the problem is getting down there to get it in right before the rain if any does pop up.

Will the odds of the plot surviving go up if I plant mid October with the low 80s temps vs the hot late September temps if moisture is rain is few and far between?
I'm soon going to have to plant no matter what the forecast looks like


----------



## HermanMerman

Yep the rain forecast is looking pretty dim.  We planted two weekends ago with multiple 40-50% chances of rain projected over the following few days.  Those percentages never panned out.  All you can do is make an educated guess and hope for the best!


----------



## Atlanta Dawg

Seems that the forecast continues to send out a tease about 6 days out.....then "Gone With The Wind" !!!  Reminds me of I believe 2001 when deer would walk out into a food plot and raise dust as they walked searching for a green stalk of wheat !


----------



## GAGE

We where fortunate and received right at half on inch last night at our place.


----------



## mattech

I think we need to orchestrate where all of us do a rain dance at the same time. Maybe that will help. Looked at the 15 day forecast and nothing more than a 15% chance. Smh


----------



## oppthepop

Our place in Meriwether has turned into "The Little Sahara."


----------



## livetohunt

The full size creek on my Northern meriwether county property is completely dry now. I have never seen it even come close to drying up. The leaves on all the trees are shriveling up and dying. Incredible how dry it is. This area seems to always be in a drought, but this year is exceptional.


----------



## BuckNasty83

I'm planting the 14th in Ringgold


----------



## HermanMerman

Just looked at the forecast again.  As of this past Wednesday, a 60% chance of rain in our neck of the woods for next Monday is down to 10%.  And there is no mention of rain in the extended forecast.  I would imagine that the turkeys, quail and songbirds have cleaned out the seed we put out.

We will make the best of it, hoping for a good year!


----------



## Longhorn 16

I am thinking real hard about building a dam and trucking in a whole lotta sand and creating Meriwether Beach!

Awesome place and it never rains!


----------



## Robbie101

I have 3 small plots. Im thinking of getting a back pack sprayer and taking a bunch of water down to my plot in Marion County. This is crazy!


----------



## Milkman

Robbie101 said:


> I have 3 small plots. Im thinking of getting a back pack sprayer and taking a bunch of water down to my plot in Marion County. This is crazy!



Hope you have a strong back 

From the web....
One inch of rain falling on 1 acre of ground is equal to about 27154 gallons and weighs about 113 tons


----------



## Longhorn 16

Milkman said:


> Hope you have a strong back
> 
> From the web....
> One inch of rain falling on 1 acre of ground is equal to about 27154 gallons and weighs about 113 tons



You've got this!

I actually researched how to water my plots and decided to let the good lord handle it!


----------



## Bob Wallace

In Baldwin County there's no rain predicted for 15 days and before now we only got 2/10" 2 sundays ago. Our cane burned up. Our soybeans aren't going to come up. We usually plant today again but why waste the money. Have to give them something to eat through the winter though. Big dust bowl right now.


----------



## Canuck5

Bob Wallace said:


> In Baldwin County there's no rain predicted for 15 days and before now we only got 2/10" 2 sundays ago. Our cane burned up. Our soybeans aren't going to come up. We usually plant today again but why waste the money. Have to give them something to eat through the winter though. Big dust bowl right now.



Talbot County is showing a 40% chance of rain .... 15 days out!  Man!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BigBen89

Well we do have a second hurricane that will hopefully change course and help us all out. If not its bleak which means for oct or not hunting you won't be over food plots. Any one remember last time they were in a situation where they couldn't even plant?


----------



## Kawaliga

My plots in Macon county looked pretty good yesterday, but if no rain by next weekend, they will be hurting. About 10 years ago, this same thing happened, and it all burned up. No rain for 5 weeks.


----------



## bone2112

We have clover and no plow ready so when it does rain we will quickly spread it on our plots and maybe some of what we already planted will live as well. Might at least get a big one to walk out late season.


----------



## Amoo

Rain in Berrien again tonight.  Been steady for about an hour.  Going to guess somewhere in the neighborhood of .4", but won't know till I check in the morning.  If you have plots down this way check your rainfalls.


----------



## Forest Grump

Y'all need to quit looking at 14, 21, 30 day forecasts... for heavens sake, the Weather Channel can't tell you where an established hurricane is going to go 5 days from now...

What makes you think anybody can tell you when it's going to rain 2 or 3 weeks out? 

If your seeds are in dust, they will sit a week or three just fine. But if it rains a quarter inch & they germinate, but then no more rain: plan your replant.

On the upside: if they forecast me 80% rain, I get nothing, but if they say 10-20%, it will rain an inch... go figure...


----------



## roscoe54

Only 20 percent chance yesterday Dodge county neighbor call said we got a good rain. Last week 60 percent chance we got nothing Forest is right.


----------



## catch22

our plots are plowed and ready........no rain in sight.  may have to plant opening weekend this year.  Crazy dry


----------



## doomtrpr_z71

Forest Grump said:


> Y'all need to quit looking at 14, 21, 30 day forecasts... for heavens sake, the Weather Channel can't tell you where an established hurricane is going to go 5 days from now...
> 
> What makes you think anybody can tell you when it's going to rain 2 or 3 weeks out?
> 
> If your seeds are in dust, they will sit a week or three just fine. But if it rains a quarter inch & they germinate, but then no more rain: plan your replant.
> 
> On the upside: if they forecast me 80% rain, I get nothing, but if they say 10-20%, it will rain an inch... go figure...



Or people need to realize which 2 months are the driest in Georgia


----------



## elfiii

doomtrpr_z71 said:


> Or people need to realize which 2 months are the driest in Georgia



Yeah, but it's been a long, long time since it was this dry. Average rainfall for West Point, GA for Sep. and Oct. is around 2.9" and 2.4" respectively. In Sep. we got about .25" at my place about 12 miles East of West Point.

http://www.usclimatedata.com/climate/west-point/georgia/united-states/usga0614


----------



## Killdee

elfiii said:


> Yeah, but it's been a long, long time since it was this dry. Average rainfall for West Point, GA for Sep. and Oct. is around 2.9" and 2.4" respectively. In Sep. we got about .25" at my place about 12 miles East of West Point.
> 
> http://www.usclimatedata.com/climate/west-point/georgia/united-states/usga0614



Exactly, it's always dry but this year is the driest I ever remember planting plots. But with a little rain, cool weather and heavy dew, our plots have always came up.


----------



## droptine20

So wait until rain in the forecast? Or go ahead and put the seed in the dust?
What's the best option
And will it hurt to go ahead and put it out?


----------



## Milkman

droptine20 said:


> So wait until rain in the forecast? Or go ahead and put the seed in the dust?
> What's the best option
> And will it hurt to go ahead and put it out?



I dont know where you are but frost and cold weather are just around the corner in the northern parts of Ga.  Some stuff may germinate after that time but many plants wont.

Dry soil vs cold temps, both may be factors in a few more weeks.


----------



## Ihunt

Just be glad we are not farmers.


----------



## doomtrpr_z71

Ihunt said:


> Just be glad we are not farmers.



This is perfect weather for farmers now, this is the earliest I've been done picking cotton since 2011.


----------



## Possum

doomtrpr_z71 said:


> Or people need to realize which 2 months are the driest in Georgia



Average rainfall in my area is on usually greater in Sep and Oct than in April and May.


----------



## elfiii

Killdee said:


> Exactly, it's always dry but this year is the driest I ever remember planting plots. But with a little rain, cool weather and heavy dew, our plots have always came up.



Pray for it. Pray very hard for it.


----------



## doomtrpr_z71

Possum said:


> Average rainfall in my area is on usually greater in Sep and Oct than in April and May.



If you live in Clarksville your math is off, it is slightly drier in Sept and October than April and May.


----------



## Possum

Actually I was referring to my hunting land in Washington/Wilkes. Here's a link if you want to research some more. http://www.usclimatedata.com/climate/washington/georgia/united-states/usga0606
But still, drier than normal no matter where we are talking about.


----------



## doomtrpr_z71

Interesting, not the norm for Georgia, especially getting less than 3in in May.http://www.intellicast.com/Local/History.aspx?location=USGA0500 Intellicast is usually more accurate than us climate.


----------



## tree cutter 08

My plot has come up and continuing to come up. Slow! Planted labor day and plot is up about 2 or 3 inches. Only had quarter inch of rain. Heavy dews are only thing its got going for it. Were app to have a frost in the next few weeks but doesn't look like it will be early this year.


----------



## Forest Grump

elfiii said:


> Pray for it. Pray very hard for it.



Anybody who knows how to do the Rain Dance needs to get steppin' & see if ya'll can draw Matthew the Hurricane up here! Folks on the coast are saying they will have more than enough rain to share... see if we can coax it up here; seems like all this dust would draw it by osmosis


----------



## 01Foreman400

I've just about given up.  Still don't look good for my area anytime soon.


----------



## Canuck5

If we only had a skyhook, to pull some of it this way .....


----------



## roscoe54

I hope we can  send some of this rain Forest but you don't want a hurricane. I live next to Lake Okeechobee Matthew going to be real close to us. Every direct Hurricane I have been through you lose power two weeks or more.


----------



## elfiii

Canuck5 said:


> If we only had a skyhook, to pull some of it this way .....



Errybody just load up their tractor and we'll meet around Valdosta and pull it up here.


----------



## Possum

I planted Sept 3 when the last tropical storm came through. That was last good rain we had. Went today and added seed hoping Mathew makes a direct hit on Tignal Ga. But I was very suprised today to see how well the clover is doing in that dry sandy soil. Everyone told me not to plant back Sept 3rd but clover did well and I'm glad I did. The oats and Brassica failed completly. I've got to say that Imperial Whiteltail clover really is drought resistant.


----------



## QuackAddict

01Foreman400 said:


> I've just about given up.  Still don't look good for my area anytime soon.



Not good at all. I think there's going to be a lot of competition for the hardwood ridge this year.


----------



## elfiii

Come on Matthew! Push it bro, push it! Just 50 more miles West!

http://radar.weather.gov/radar.php?rid=JGX&product=NCR&overlay=11101111&loop=yes


----------



## Crakajak

E.R.Snell can help you out.Just p.m. Buddy G


----------



## GAGE

Getting a little spit/mist in the 30606.


----------



## elfiii

There is no telling what I'd give for an inch right now in 31822 but I'd be willing to negotiate.


----------



## droptine20

Got some mist on Newton county. It's a miracle. More exciting than snow


----------



## elfiii

That first band of rain fizzled out west of Macon. Doesn't look like SE Troup Co. will get enough to fill a thimble. I'm cursed I tell ya.


----------



## Longhorn 16

elfiii said:


> That first band of rain fizzled out west of Macon. Doesn't look like SE Troup Co. will get enough to fill a thimble. I'm cursed I tell ya.



Did some research in a PTO driven pump. Also looking at electric irrigation pumps. 

I am going to find a solution so I don't have to deal with this in the future.


----------



## Amoo

I know ya'll are dying up there, but that band that pushed through and fizzled out didn't do more then a drive by drizzle for us down near Valdosta/Tifton.

Y'all are very likely to catch a good part of that system coming in from the west this week so there is hope.


----------



## elfiii

Longhorn 16 said:


> Did some research in a PTO driven pump. Also looking at electric irrigation pumps.
> 
> I am going to find a solution so I don't have to deal with this in the future.



If you're going to do that your first consideration is Total Dynamic Head.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Total_dynamic_head

Here's a TDH calculator.

http://www.pumpworld.com/total-dynamic-head-calculator.htm

Once you know your TDH find a pump that will handle it. You may find electric pumps can't get the job done.

You also need to make sure your water source has enough volume to get the job done. 1" of water on 1 acre = 27,154 gallons of water. That's a lot of water!


----------



## Possum

My place was right on edge of rain. We only got .10" is that enough for germination of wheat/rye? It's crazy that 20 miles northwest of us got no rain and 20 miles southeast of us got 1.5". I was really hoping for at least 1/2" but at least we got a little!


----------



## deerhuntingdawg

We received about .80 on an inch in my rain gage in Thomson


----------



## lagrangedave

Any rain yet Lee? My lease is apparently very close to you.


----------



## Deer Fanatic

lagrangedave said:


> Any rain yet Lee? My lease is apparently very close to you.



I was in Lee County yesterday. It rained super light for about 10 minutes, so no it didn't rain enough to do any good. I buckled under the pressure and planted in Turner County Thursday afternoon. Not even enough rain here to wet the grass. Oh well, it will rain when it rains and that's all I have to say about that.

* I mis-read your post Dave- I thought you were asking about rain in Lee county!


----------



## Stroker

I'm 7 miles west of Macon and we did't get enough to settle the dust.


----------



## Dirtroad Johnson

It's awful dry here as well but we did get 4/10s yesterday- last night. Thankful for that.


----------



## Canuck5

No rain in sight, for the next 15 days, in Talbot County ..... man!!!


----------



## Canuck5

On this one plot we planted, had 1 1/4" of rain on 9/12/16

We planted on 9/17/16, hoping for Julia to drop some water on us.

On 9/18/16 we got 1 1/2" of rain, but absolutely nothing since.  The plot isn't going gangbusters, but it is still holding on.  At least there is something.  The rest of the food plots will go in to Plan B and continue to pray for rain.  What Plan B is, is yet TBD.

Of the "annual clovers", I'm being told that crimson will be the most drought tolerant, followed by arrowleaf.  If there is just a bit of moisture in the soil, crimson will hold on.

Medium red is supposed to be the least drought tolerant, under the conditions we have right now.


----------



## Ihunt

Like some I planted a few weeks ago when we had some rain and more was forecast. Well, that bit me in the buttocks. It germinated then burnt up. Have these cute little brown plants all over my plot. They should be green. I may or may not replant if/when we get some rain. The fertilizer is still there but my time is limited. 

But I did try something new. I bought a 110 gallon tub, put it out by my stand, and filled it up with water. I wish I had done this weeks ago. They may or may not take to it but if they are as thirsty as I think they are it may be a gold mine.


----------



## elfiii

lagrangedave said:


> Any rain yet Lee? My lease is apparently very close to you.



Nothing Dave. We're going on 4 weeks now. This is unbelievable.

I'm hunting this weekend but I won't be anywhere near a food plot. They are nothing but dust bowls.


----------



## Crakajak

50% chance of rain in the 31836 Friday the 21st.Might go ahead and plant this weekend.


----------



## Forest Grump

Crakajak said:


> 50% chance of rain in the 31836 Friday the 21st.Might go ahead and plant this weekend.



Five days ago I had a 50% chance of rain forecast for tomorrow on the Weather Channel. It decreased each day thereafter, & by today they had dropped it to 10%. I have reached the conclusion that I will believe it when I get wet by it.

But don't let me spoil your hopin'... I have been acused of being too pessimistic...


----------



## Killdee

Our seed is in dust and dry dirt, covered deeper than usual so we are good till it rains less the toll from turkeys. My plan is to top seed with wheat and Abruzzi when we do get rain if needed.


----------



## Forest Grump

elfiii said:


> Nothing Dave. We're going on 4 weeks now. This is unbelievable.
> 
> I'm hunting this weekend but I won't be anywhere near a food plot. They are nothing but dust bowls.



A creek sounds like a good spot (being a limited resource), if a feller can stand the skeeters...


----------



## jmharris23

It ain't gonna rain!


----------



## Milkman

jmharris23 said:


> It ain't gonna rain!



He will send it when we need it


----------



## Last Minute

Milkman said:


> He will send it when we need it



We need it


----------



## Kawaliga

My land is in Macon county, and as of today, it still looks pretty good considering how long it's been since it rained. I figure I can get by about a week, then bad things happen.


----------



## mattech

We all need to pray for rain.


----------



## Canuck5

When it rains, it pours .... Loggers have moved in on one property ..... another is scheduled, soon I suspect.


----------



## elfiii

Forest Grump said:


> A creek sounds like a good spot (being a limited resource), if a feller can stand the skeeters...



Been parked on one most of the day today Forest. So far the count is 1 armadillo, 1 fox squirrel and 2 gray squirrels.

And I broke the nock on one of my arrows.


----------



## elfiii

Canuck5 said:


> When it rains, it pours .... Loggers have moved in on one property ..... another is scheduled, soon I suspect.



You're almost cursed as bad as me.


----------



## mattech

Ive got loggers on my lease also. Supposedly they will move out this week.


----------



## mattech

Looked like it wanted to rain all day. Not a single drop though.


----------



## marcel ledbetter

Prayers answered in Meriwether this morning! Woke me up raining so hard. YES!


----------



## Canuck5

elfiii said:


> You're almost cursed as bad as me.



LOL!  Well, sure seems like it.  But I guess it could be worse.


----------



## Canuck5

marcel ledbetter said:


> Prayers answered in Meriwether this morning! Woke me up raining so hard. YES!



Woohoo!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TCOmega

marcel ledbetter said:


> Prayers answered in Meriwether this morning! Woke me up raining so hard. YES!



What part of Meriwether? Luthersville area?


----------



## marcel ledbetter

Between greenville and gay


----------



## Trigabby

marcel ledbetter said:


> Prayers answered in Meriwether this morning! Woke me up raining so hard. YES!




Yep!!!  Score!!!  1st measurable rainfall in almost 60 days...


----------



## GAGE

We received a mist of sorts in the 30635, and I was happy to get it.


----------



## Milkman

I hunted during the sprinkle near High Shoals. It wasnt much but it wet the grass at least.


----------



## misterpink

We got a good couple of hours of drizzle in Glascock County Saturday.  First rain in about 6 weeks.  

I've given up on doing much of anything this fall in my plots but I did throw out 20lbs of leftover white clover just to feel like I was doing something.  

At least it knocked the dust down a little.


----------



## 01Foreman400

Nothing and still nothing in the forecast.


----------



## gobbler1

*Seed*

How long will seed be good in the ground until it rains


----------



## Canuck5

gobbler1 said:


> How long will seed be good in the ground until it rains



As long as there wasn't any moisture in the soil and the seed didn't germinate and the turkeys don't get it, it will sit there for a good long while.


----------



## Gut_Pile

Rained hard all around our property in Heard Saturday night. Not one drop on our place though.


----------



## Crakajak

Got .10 at my place in Talbot. No rain for the next 10 days.......AGAIN!


----------



## Hut2

*Ben Hill*

Gonna burn up if we can't get rain!


----------



## 01Foreman400

Hut2 said:


> Gonna burn up if we can't get rain!



Strange to see a plot with green in it.  Looks good.


----------



## Canuck5

Crakajak said:


> Got .10 at my place in Talbot. No rain for the next 10 days.......AGAIN!



(Thanks for sharing some!  I think we got 1/10th too, just enough to knock some dust off)

Just a heads up.  I called for some clover seed and where I get mine, they are running out on some types.  Not sure if that is the case everywhere, but .......


----------



## Crakajak

Canuck5 said:


> (Thanks for sharing some!  I think we got 1/10th too, just enough to knock some dust off)
> 
> Just a heads up.  I called for some clover seed and where I get mine, they are running out on some types.  Not sure if that is the case everywhere, but .......


Thanks,
I still haven't planted at my place.Ken is planting today on some other places we have.I might plant this weekend.


----------



## Canuck5

I've got some dirt I am going to throw some seed on and wait for rain, this weekend .... Plan B .... LOL ..... I have almost quit looking at the weather forecasts now!


----------



## Hut2

01Foreman400 said:


> Strange to see a plot with green in it.  Looks good.



We planted mid September & had some moisture in dirt when planting & then got a couple decent rains shortly after that. Just lucked out!


----------



## elfiii

Canuck5 said:


> As long as there wasn't any moisture in the soil and the seed didn't germinate and the turkeys don't get it, it will sit there for a good long while.



I hope you're right. I'm going on 5 weeks since I planted my first two plots.


----------



## mattech

Couple days ago Friday showed a good chance of rain. Now nothing. Smh


----------



## Canuck5

elfiii said:


> I hope you're right. I'm going on 5 weeks since I planted my first two plots.



You did use those magics seeds I told you too, didn't you?


----------



## Crakajak

Canuck5 said:


> You did use those magics seeds I told you too, didn't you?



I love planting those magic golden acorns .
I need to get a new shipment next week .


----------



## Canuck5

Crakajak said:


> I love planting those magic golden acorns .
> I need to get a new shipment next week .



Lots of us might be planting those!!!!  LOL


----------



## elfiii

Canuck5 said:


> You did use those magics seeds I told you too, didn't you?



Yeah but my beanstalk won't grow.


----------



## Killdee

We had rain in Troup/Harris Saturday night,Chuck said a good rain on him in LaGrange, not so much on our lease. Probably not enough to germinate, we will see.....

We planted a couple plots several years ago in early late November on a Cobb property we could hunt extended bow season.That was the year it turned off real cold all through December and Most of January. After 7 weeks in the ground it warmed a little and the prettiest green plots you ever seen popped up after season but the Turkeys loved em.


----------



## mattech

I think this drought is my fault, first year I got this serious on food plots and we don't get any rain.


----------



## yellowhammer73

We put our plots in 3rd weekend of bow season and haven't had a drop of rain since. Hoping we get some rain soon. We are in what we call the drought triangle. Crawford, Peach, and Macon counties.
Sit right in the tri-county area. 
This weekend we are planning on a major RAIN DANCE session!!


----------



## yellowhammer73

mattech said:


> I think this drought is my fault, first year I got this serious on food plots and we don't get any rain.




Thanks Matt


----------



## Canuck5

elfiii said:


> yeah but my beanstalk won't grow.



lol!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Canuck5

mattech said:


> I think this drought is my fault, first year I got this serious on food plots and we don't get any rain.



Yeah, thanks Matt!!


----------



## mattech

Sorry guys.


----------



## livetohunt

I had a 1/4" in Northern Meriwether early Sunday morning, but it wasn't enough to do any good. It basically just wet the ground. I have decided not to plant this year now with very little rain in the forecast, and it will be time to head to Illinois soon.


----------



## Longhorn 16

mattech said:


> I think this drought is my fault, first year I got this serious on food plots and we don't get any rain.



No where to go but up after this year!  Stay focused and it will happen.


----------



## elfiii

Killdee said:


> We had rain in Troup/Harris Saturday night,Chuck said a good rain on him in LaGrange, not so much on our lease. Probably not enough to germinate, we will see.....
> 
> We planted a couple plots several years ago in early late November on a Cobb property we could hunt extended bow season.That was the year it turned off real cold all through December and Most of January. After 7 weeks in the ground it warmed a little and the prettiest green plots you ever seen popped up after season but the Turkeys loved em.



The word from my neighbor is we got upwards of an inch Saturday night. He says our place is soaking wet. Hope so!


----------



## Crakajak

elfiii said:


> The word from my neighbor is we got upwards of an inch Saturday night. He says our place is soaking wet. Hope so!



Thats great news for you!!!! Mattech needs to do a major raindance(video proof) or needs to be bandeded.


----------



## mattech

Lol, you'll have to ban me before I posta video of me dancing


----------



## Gut_Pile

Thanks a lot Matt


----------



## Canuck5

elfiii said:


> The word from my neighbor is we got upwards of an inch Saturday night. He says our place is soaking wet. Hope so!



We'll need pictures of all your happy little plants, breaking thru the soil (beanstalk pictures are not necessary)


----------



## Milkman

We who want a few little patches of green for our selfish reasons are more vocal than those who need the rain for their livelihood. 

The folks needing rain to make a crop or hay or grass for their herds are the one really hurting. 

It wont surprise me if this long dry spell has a negative effect on livestock prices very soon.  I bet hay will be very expensive this winter too.


----------



## elfiii

Canuck5 said:


> We'll need pictures of all your happy little plants, breaking thru the soil (beanstalk pictures are not necessary)







Milkman said:


> We who want a few little patches of green for our selfish reasons are more vocal than those who need the rain for their livelihood.
> 
> The folks needing rain to make a crop or hay or grass for their herds are the one really hurting.
> 
> It wont surprise me if this long dry spell has a negative effect on livestock prices very soon.  I bet hay will be very expensive this winter too.



The hay farmers around me are stocked up and waiting.


----------



## Dustin Pate

Milkman said:


> We who want a few little patches of green for our selfish reasons are more vocal than those who need the rain for their livelihood.
> 
> The folks needing rain to make a crop or hay or grass for their herds are the one really hurting.
> 
> It wont surprise me if this long dry spell has a negative effect on livestock prices very soon.  I bet hay will be very expensive this winter too.



That is very true. My father-in-law's cuttings were way off normal. The 2nd cutting was maybe a 1/4 of normal and he got just a handful off a meager third cutting, just trying to get a few more bales. Normally he is in the position for sale hay come winter and he will do well to have enough to feed their herds as it is now.


----------



## Canuck5

I grew up on the farm and it sure can be feast or famine, but, I know my Dad would not have traded it for anything!  Makes me appreciate things more, if I can successfully grow a little something for the critters and help make a little healthier herd, while supporting the local community.


----------



## Core Lokt

Got 6/10 of rain Saturday night but it was just as dusty Sun afternoon as before the rain. My seed is still in the bags under the barn...


----------



## Milkman

Canuck5 said:


> I grew up on the farm and it sure can be feast or famine, but, I know my Dad would not have traded it for anything!  Makes me appreciate things more, if I can successfully grow a little something for the critters and help make a little healthier herd, while supporting the local community.



My dad was the same way. He worked farms with mules from the time he was a toddler until he was 30 years old and bought his first tractor. 

I grew up farming too. Dad gave up the row cropping battle when I was a little boy so I missed that experience for the most part. He then switched to Hay, cattle, hogs, chickens.  
Farming is a 365 day a year hard job and is very vulnerable to weather and other things. I planted pine trees on my inherited part of the farm. They don't take nearly the attention those animals did.


----------



## Canuck5

Yes, I don't think I ever learned what a "summer vacation" was, till I was married and moved away!  Between, cattle, hogs, chickens, tobacco, tomatoes, cucumbers, and row crops ... it was year round!


----------



## Canuck5

A glimmer of hope for rain in Talbot County on the 30th!


----------



## mattech

Don't jinx us, I'm trying to act like I don't know about it.


----------



## Canuck5

mattech said:


> Don't jinx us, I'm trying to act like I don't know about it.



Ooopppsss ..... sorry ... no rain in sight ..... move along .....  Wait a few minutes and the weather people will make it disappear


----------



## BigBen89

*Total loss*

Good morning all! Posting from the stand but wanted to give people an update. Total loss for me as far as food plots go. Planted on sept 12 and got a 1/4 inch of rain that day. 38 days later nothing came up. I am out of state military so did not have a choice. Wasn't expecting much but it was confirmed today. Will update later with pics.


----------



## Crakajak

mattech said:


> Don't jinx us, I'm trying to act like I don't know about it.


Did anyone eva learn you to do a proper rain dance?


----------



## misterpink

I've officially given up for this season.  May buy a couple of bags of clover and throw them out with the frost but that's it.  

Frustrating, but a good reminder that I'm not in charge of anything.  Nature will humble you if you pay attention enough to let it.


----------



## Crakajak

misterpink said:


> I've officially given up for this season.  May buy a couple of bags of clover and throw them out with the frost but that's it.
> 
> Frustrating, but a good reminder that I'm not in charge of anything.  Nature will humble you if you pay attention enough to let it.



The sooner I learned this the less money I wasted. 
We joke around about rain dances and such,But the weather has never been in our control.
I have learned to go with it .


----------



## elfiii

misterpink said:


> I've officially given up for this season.



I'm not far behind you. Normally by now I would have lush green pastures of wheat, oats, rye, legumes etc. All I got is dust that would choke a horse. It's depressing.


----------



## mattech

Checked my plots yesterday after being in the dirt for several weeks. I just have seed sitting there still. I'm just glad I didn't see any turkey track, one plot was littered with crow tracks though.


----------



## Crakajak

mattech said:


> Checked my plots yesterday after being in the dirt for several weeks. I just have seed sitting there still. I'm just glad I didn't see any turkey track, one plot was littered with crow tracks though.



Crows are almost as bad ad turkeys about digging my seed up.


----------



## joey1919

Still nothing in my 10 day forecast.

I'm glad I was running behind this year. All plots are sprayed but that's as far as I got. I need to drill in some winter grazing for cows and plant some oats but I don't see either of those things happening for a while.


----------



## Crakajak

joey1919 said:


> Still nothing in my 10 day forecast.
> 
> I'm glad I was running behind this year. All plots are sprayed but that's as far as I got. I need to drill in some winter grazing for cows and plant some oats but I don't see either of those things happening for a while.


Still no rain in my forecast either. At least I have  clover growing that hasn't died yet. Maybe I will start watering this weekend. 
I would not want to be a farmer without irrigation in Ga.
Some friends are talking about a beef sell off because of lack of hay for the winter.


----------



## elfiii

Headed down this am to check things out. I have zero expectations.


----------



## mattech

Had a 30% chance early this morning, woke up to nothing except crazy wind. Smh


----------



## joey1919

Crakajak said:


> Still no rain in my forecast either. At least I have  clover growing that hasn't died yet. Maybe I will start watering this weekend.
> I would not want to be a farmer without irrigation in Ga.
> Some friends are talking about a beef sell off because of lack of hay for the winter.



I think the beef sell off has already started. Prices are down a pretty good. I'm sitting pretty good on hay with probably 100 more bales than I need. I may take advantage of the sell off and pick up a few more cows. At least try to make something positive out of this drought


----------



## Luke0927

I was in jasper co first time since early September...our plots are probably 90% loss...areas that had some shade are living but the reat might as well replant with wheat in November if it ever rains by then....and feed wheat at that might as well go cheap and not be out any more dollars.


----------



## BuckNasty83

Rained up here Thursday through the night.   I planted my clover a few hours before while I had the chance. As of right now,  not a sprout, but maybe a few more days will have something


----------



## Canuck5

BuckNasty83 said:


> Rained up here Thursday through the night.   I planted my clover a few hours before while I had the chance. As of right now,  not a sprout, but maybe a few more days will have something



Fingers crossed for you!


----------



## Canuck5

Canuck5 said:


> On this one plot we planted, had 1 1/4" of rain on 9/12/16
> 
> We planted on 9/17/16, hoping for Julia to drop some water on us.
> 
> On 9/18/16 we got 1 1/2" of rain, but absolutely nothing since.  The plot isn't going gangbusters, but it is still holding on.  At least there is something.  The rest of the food plots will go in to Plan B and continue to pray for rain.  What Plan B is, is yet TBD.
> 
> Of the "annual clovers", I'm being told that crimson will be the most drought tolerant, followed by arrowleaf.  If there is just a bit of moisture in the soil, crimson will hold on.
> 
> Medium red is supposed to be the least drought tolerant, under the conditions we have right now.



Well, we got 1/10th of an inch of rain a week ago.  I do have some plots that have not seen rain since August and they are just dust.  I have a lot of plots that look like this.  Still amazes me that things are still growing there.  1" of rain would do wonders.


----------



## Canuck5

Then we've got a few plots that look like this.  The heavier red clay does hold water, more.  My lighter soils, well, they are the worst plots.


----------



## Canuck5

Then we have some low lying ground that always held water and that plot is doing well.


----------



## Canuck5

Shadier plots in heavier ground are doing ok.  Nothing to brag about, but there is deer activity in all the plots.


----------



## Triple C

Son planted our last and largest field today in Wrens Abruzzi Rye.  No rain in forecast but decided to plant and let it sit till we get rain.


----------



## Canuck5

Triple C said:


> Son planted our last and largest field today in Wrens Abruzzi Rye.  No rain in forecast but decided to plant and let it sit till we get rain.



That's about all you can do!  I over seeded my plots with more clover, DE rape and radishes, just as a back up plan.


----------



## Milkman

We have attempted food plots in 3 Ga counties.  They all look similar to this. 

;


.



.


.


----------



## MOTS

It's unreal at the forecast, no rain in the 10 day, 85 today and 88 Saturday in Wheeler. Done gave up on the grass and having to spot water some trees and shrubs. A portion of the land is focused on wildlife with sawtooth oaks and pear trees with oats sowed. Looks like I'll be filling up a 55g plastic drum and water those trees today. It's awful dry!


----------



## elfiii

Your plots look like a million $ compared to mine Canuck. Mine are up after the rain we got Sunday before last but you have to walk out in them to see the results.

I sat and watched a flock of cardinals wearing out my seed on Saturday.


----------



## Canuck5

Well, they are still young!!!!!  More rain will help all our plots, but your seed sat in the ground for 5 weeks(?) and with a little bit of rain, germinated.

Now, Mother Nature needs to give a helping hand here, soon, for all of us!


----------



## jmharris23

Canuck5 said:


> Well, they are still young!!!!!  More rain will help all our plots, but your seed sat in the ground for 5 weeks(?) and with a little bit of rain, germinated.
> 
> Now, Mother Nature needs to give a helping hand here, soon, for all of us!



I think she's giving us the middle finger instead. No rain forecast here for another two weeks and temps in the middle freaking 80's in late Oct - Nov.


----------



## Baroque Brass

Was watching some backhoe work Saturday and even down about four feet there was NO moisture. We are in severe to extreme drought.


----------



## Canuck5

jmharris23 said:


> I think she's giving us the middle finger instead. No rain forecast here for another two weeks and temps in the middle freaking 80's in late Oct - Nov.



She is definitely not being very helpful!!!  I don't see any rain in the forecast either!


----------



## Canuck5

Barouque Brass said:


> Was watching some backhoe work Saturday and even down about four feet there was NO moisture. We are in severe to extreme drought.



We've got logging trucks on one property now and not a rut in sight!  LOL!


----------



## kmckinnie

My seed is sitting in the barn. Swamp mud holes are dry. Hogs have to lay in the creeks. Poor things.


----------



## jmharris23

elfiii said:


> Your plots look like a million $ compared to mine Canuck. Mine are up after the rain we got Sunday before last but you have to walk out in them to see the results.
> 
> I sat and watched a flock of cardinals wearing out my seed on Saturday.



I could have had quite the dove shoot on my yesterday evening!


----------



## 01Foreman400

Hasn't rained here since 9/18.  Not even going to worry about planting this year in most of my spots.


----------



## Milkman

Not to rub salt in our wounds, but Last October and early November were much wetter than average.  I shot a good buck on Nov. 1 last year in the afternoon of an all day soaking. It had been raining off and on for several days during the last week of October 2015.  

The records here show how much rain my area (Athens) got last year.  We got 3.5 inches in October, 5 inches in November, and 9.3 inches in December, 2015. 

http://www.weather.gov/ffc/rainfall_scorecard


----------



## elfiii

jmharris23 said:


> I could have had quite the dove shoot on my yesterday evening!



Between your dove breasts and my cardinal soup we could make a meal.


----------



## Muddy Water

Its so dry down in macon that the english ivy on my property is dying. I've never seen that happen before but it'll save me money on the herbicide i was going to use to start poisoning/burning come january.


----------



## oppthepop

We have mature hardwood trees dying in Meriwether. There's a spring well that has NEVER been dry in a bottom area and it is just now finally as dry as a bone. Never seen anything like this in my lifetime.


----------



## Crakajak

Good chance of rain on the 4th. Somebody please do a proper rain dance.


----------



## mattech

Crakajak said:


> Good chance of rain on the 4th. Somebody please do a proper rain dance.



That's already down to 10%, this stinks


----------

